# Some readings on dog cancers



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Understanding Cancer in Golden Retrievers - Rhonda Hovan

http://www.vetmed.ucdavis.edu/CCAH/local-assets/pdfs/UnderstandingCancerinGoldenRetrievers2.pdf


----------

